# Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?



## StylezQ (29. Februar 2012)

*Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Moin moin, 

derzeit besitze ich das Logitech g35 und bin damit sehr unzufrieden!

1. Das Kabel ist inzwischen so verzwirbelt, so das bald ein Kabelbruch droht. 
2. Der linke Kopfhörer hat einen Wackelkontakt. 
3. Der Sound ist sehr stumpf.

Ich werde es nun in den nâchsten Tagen beim Mediamarkt umtauschen und habe somit ein Budget von ca. 129.90€ (+ 10-20€)

Ich höhre viel Musik, spiele Spiele wie CS:S, CS 1.6, SC 2 , BF etc. Sprich, och brauche auch ein Mikro. 

Irgendwelche Vorschläge?

Greets


----------



## Pravasi (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Auf jeden Fall *unter absolut gar keinen Umständen *den Kopfhörerberatungsthread lesen!


----------



## StylezQ (29. Februar 2012)

Warum nicht, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## RRCRoady (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Hm... ich denke mal das war dann mehr ironisch gemeint


----------



## StylezQ (29. Februar 2012)

So, ich habe mir mal den Artikel durchgelesen und das Shure SRH440 gefällt auf den ersten Blick. Ist dieses brim MM oder Saturn erhält, da ich vermutlich nur eine Gutschrift bekomme. 

Und welches Ansteckmikro ist zu empfehlen?


----------



## Supeq (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Der standard, der Klassiker : Zalman ZM-MIC1 Ansteckmikrofon: Mikrofon Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de ^^


----------



## StylezQ (29. Februar 2012)

Was für eine Qualität hat das Teil? Ich mache des öfteren kommentierte Gameplays und brauche deshalb auch gute Qualität


----------



## Madz (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Also ich würde versuchen eine Barauszahlung zu bekommen oder den Gutschein verkaufen, weil man bei Saturn/MM meistens keine hochwertigen Kopfhörer bekommt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Man kann auch einfach mal im nächsten MMarkt nachfragen, ob sie das gewünschte Produkt vielleicht bestellen könnten.
Du könntest auch zum Sennheiser PC360 greifen, da musst du halt evtl. noch ein bisschen drauf zahlen, das hat wohl aber ein recht gutes Mikro und klingt auf jeden Fall schonmal besser als das G35.


----------



## Frzn (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*



StylezQ schrieb:


> Was für eine Qualität hat das Teil? Ich mache des öfteren kommentierte Gameplays und brauche deshalb auch gute Qualität



Die Qualität ist für VoIP absolut in Ordnung. Für Gameplays/Commentaries und Konsorten kommt es darauf an, wie ernst du es damit meinst. Wenn du es nur zum Spaß machst und keine 20000 Abonnenten hast, die du mit höchster Audioqualität zufriedenstellen musst, sollte das Zalman reichen. Eventuell kannst du auch nochmal über das Antlion ModMic nachdenken, aber da liest du am besten Madz' Review über besagtes Mic .
Falls wirklich sehr hohe Ansprüche an Audioqualität bestehen (v.a. für Gameplays usw.) würde ich ohnehin ein Kondensaturmikrofon nehme. Das ist natürlich nur nicht so praktisch für VoIP


----------



## StylezQ (2. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Ich werde morgen zu MM gehen und versuchen mein Geld zu bekommen.

Bisher habe ich folgendes geplant:

Shure SRH 440 - 75€ bei Amazon, gibts das irgendwo billiger?
Asus Xonar DG - Ab 25€

Also bleiben mir ca 30-40€ für das Mikro. Was ist denn das Beste bei dem Budget?


----------



## Madz (2. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Kauf dir lieber erstmal nur einen Kopfhörer. Die Soundkarte rüstest du nach und hast dadurch zweimal einen "Aha Effekt". 

Der Klang kommt primär von den Kopfhörern.


----------



## StylezQ (2. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Nun, aber was ist mit dem Mikro? Das Zalmann ist nicht so besonders und das ModMic mag mir auch iwie nicht gefallen..

Edit:\\ Ich bin mir am überlegen ein Kondensator-Mic zu kaufen (Beispiele siehe hier: http://www.thomann.de/de/cat.html?gf=kleinmembran_kondensatormikrofone&oa=smb)
Was würdet ihr für maximal 50€ empfehlen?


----------



## Madz (2. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*



> das ModMic mag mir auch iwie nicht gefallen..


Was gefällt dir daran nicht?


----------



## StylezQ (2. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Ich muss es aus den Staaten bestellen


----------



## Madz (2. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Ja und? Bestellen, per Paypal bezahlen und warten. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## StylezQ (2. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

1. kein paypal, 2. keine zeit zu warten 3. wollte ich eher ein so genanntes lavalier-Mikrofon (sprich Ansteckmikro). Die Qualität vom Zalmann ist mir aber zu schlecht.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Dann schau mal z.B. bei Thomann nach Moderationsmikros, die kosten dann aber eben auch entsprechend.


----------



## StylezQ (2. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Nee, das ist schon wieder übertrieben 
Was haltet ihr von diesem Mikro?
Eine Alternative währe halt Kondensatorenmics, welche aber irgendwie alle Phantomspannung brauchen, und ich damit mich nicht auskenne


----------



## Madz (3. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*



StylezQ schrieb:


> 1. kein paypal, 2. keine zeit zu warten 3. wollte ich eher ein so genanntes lavalier-Mikrofon (sprich Ansteckmikro). Die Qualität vom Zalmann ist mir aber zu schlecht.


 1. braucht man kein PP, geht auch mit Gastzugang
2. musst du im besten Fall nur 8 Werktage warten
3. lohnt sich das warten, weil du damit quasi ein Headset bekommst.


----------



## StylezQ (3. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*



> 3. wollte ich eher ein so genanntes lavalier-Mikrofon (sprich Ansteckmikro). Die Qualität vom Zalmann ist mir aber zu schlecht.



Wie gesagt, Ansteck bzw Lavaliermikro zihe ich vor!


----------



## Madz (3. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Ich vermute mal, daß du nur keine Lust hast, so "lange" zu warten. 


Hast du mal die Kommentare unter dem Review gelesen?


----------



## StylezQ (3. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Am meisten lese ich 4-5 Wochen + 6€ Zoll - nur vereinzelt 8 Tage.
Ich bitte euch immernoch um Meinung zu diesem Mic


----------



## Madz (3. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Also ich musste keinen Zoll bezahlen.  Einmal ging es so durch, einmal musste ich abholen. Die Chance ist 50/50. 

Für solche Mikros braucht man meistens eine Phantomspeisung.


----------



## zøtac (3. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Madz, wenn er nunmal nicht will will er nicht 

@TE
Du kannst da so ziemlich jedes Ansteckmikro bedenkenlos kaufen, ist alles ziemlich Oversized für TS/Skype und reichen dicke aus


----------



## Madz (3. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Nein, kann er nicht. Viele brauchen eine Phantomspeisung, funktionieren also nicht ohne weiteres an einer normalen Soundkarte.


----------



## StylezQ (3. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Soooo, da bin ich wieder.

Ich war heute beim MM und habe meine 129€ für das G35 bekommen - endlich bin ich das Sch**ßteil los 

Ich habe mal ein bisschen recherchiert und ein paar Variant für das Mic gefunden.

man muss wissen, dass ich an das Mic sehr hohe Ansprüche habe.

Variante 1


Spoiler



1. Ich kaufe mir ein Kondensatorenmikrofon, welches mit 9 Volt Block Batterien funktioniert.
2. Dann einach per XLR auf Cinch an eine Soundkarte anschließen.



Variante 2


Spoiler



1. Ich kaufe mir ein Kondensatorenmikrofon
2. Ich versorge es mit Phantomspeisung (Beispiel siehe hier
3. Ebenfalls üer XLR auf Cinch an die Soundkarte.



Variante 3


Spoiler



Ich kaufe mir ein USB-Kondensatorenmikrofon



Welche der 3 ist die eurer Meinung nach die Beste?

Edit:\\ Mein derzeitiges Budget ist ca 170-180€ für alles

75€ KH
25€ Sound

Alo bliben noch ca 70-80 fürs Mic + evtl Adapter etc.


----------



## zøtac (3. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Ganz ehrlich, ich finde die Budgetverteilung vollkommen falsch. 
Ich würd 150€ für den Kopfhörer ansetzten, bei Skype, Teamspeak usw. wird niemand nen unterschied zwischen nem 10€ Mic und nem 50€ Mic feststellen können.


----------



## StylezQ (3. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Ähm

(Beitrag #7)



			
				StylezQ schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eine Qualität hat das Teil? Ich mache des öfteren kommentierte Gameplays und brauche deshalb auch gute Qualität ​



Edit, da ich kein DP machen will:

Meine derzeitige Kombi sieht so aus:

Shure SRH440    75€
the t.bone SC440 USB    59€
Millenium MS2005    9.90€
the t.bone MS180    14.80€
ASUS Xonar DG    25€

insgesamt: 183.70€


----------



## StylezQ (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro Kombo?*

Sry wg DP, aber sonst verschwindet der Thread in den untiefen des Forums 

Keiner eine Meinung zu meiner Konfig? Möchte heute bestellen, also brauch ich noch eine finale Meinig 

Ich werde mir zusätzlich zum t.bone noch das Speedlink SPES kaufen - für LANs etc. (Das zalman ist dz. sehr schlecht verfügbar)

Also währen das jetzt diese Konfig.

Shure SRH440
the t.bone SC440 USB
Millenium MS2005
the t.bone MS180
ASUS Xonar DG
Speedlink SPES


----------

